# Lighting Help please .



## Philia's&FiLoLi'sMom (Jun 29, 2020)

I am not sure how to fix the light timing for the plants.
I have three plants that have gone into budding. SO  at night they are in the shed with all the others that are in the greenhouse during the day. During the day, the three bloomers stay in the shed in the dark.  
I don't want the others to go into bloom yet. 

But last night my AC and growlight popped off the surge protector. And I dont know how long they were all with out light. 

So my question is, 
1. will the greenhouse plants go into bud if I keep up the greenhouse/shed plant 24 hour all light routine?
2. And will the three that are beginning to bloom be messed at this 3rd week of budding stage?


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 30, 2020)

No none of them will bud if you keep em under 18 hrs or more of light.
And any plant kept under atleast 18 hrs or more of light each day will remain in veg.no problems bro,if any questions come on in and check out my current grow journal here it's called (Back in the saddle again) happy growing to you bro


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 30, 2020)

could the 3 that are in bloom be autoflowers? i have 5 plants outside in massachusetts and all are showing early flowers. i would personally leave the plants that are showing flowers in with the rest of the plants. they may just be early bloomers too. depriving them of light isn't going to do anything but slow their growth. if they are autoflowers or early bloomers, they will continue to be fine if you leave them as they are until you decide it is time to flip to 12/12 lighting. one advantage is they may finish early too so you would 'flatten the curve' on harvest and trimming.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 30, 2020)

If you are taking them from bloom back to veg, expect some funky looking growth.  the plant will throw some single bladed non-serrated leaves before they get back to normal growth.


----------



## Philia's&FiLoLi'sMom (Jun 30, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> No none of them will bud if you keep em under 18 hrs or more of light.
> And any plant kept under atleast 18 hrs or more of light each day will remain in veg.no problems bro,if any questions come on in and check out my current grow journal here it's called (Back in the saddle again) happy growing to you bro


Thank you so much for the peace of mind. 
This site is new to me. 
How do I access your journal?
(Fyi, I am not male, but it doesn't offend if you call me Bro )
 C.


----------



## Philia's&FiLoLi'sMom (Jun 30, 2020)

Philia's&FiLoLi'sMom said:


> Thank you so much for the peace of mind.
> This site is new to me.
> How do I access your journal?
> (Fyi, I am not male, but it doesn't offend if you call me Bro )
> C.


I actually have zillions of questions that keep popping up. I am trying to learn EVERYTHING via you tube and the internet and now via this blog site. So if you REALLY don't mind, I may hit you up for for answers. 
MAHALO


----------



## Philia's&FiLoLi'sMom (Jun 30, 2020)

I am having an Ohshit moment.
I know that I have religiously taken my plants from greenhouse to growlight daily so they have had mostly light to be in veggie mode.
Yet it is clear some of the smaller ones (3ft tall)have gone into bloom mode. What is the best thing to do? Treat them like they are still vegging
18-24 hours of light?
Will the bud hold off?
OR
Treat them as if they are going to bloom and do the 12 hour dark/and light thing for bloom?
I'm Feeling pretty bad, trying to be gentle with myself though, It is my first time growing.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 30, 2020)

if 3 foot tall DEFINITELY go 12/12.


----------



## Philia's&FiLoLi'sMom (Jun 30, 2020)

Okay thanks.
I was worried cause my others that I am trying to get to bloom, are much fatter and 4' tall. 
Once again, you help is greatly appreciated. 
C.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 1, 2020)

Yes 3 feet will most likely end up being a six foot tall plant.your ability to grow big plants inside all depends on how much room you have.i have 7 and a half foot tall ceilings so I flower at about 16 inches,but that's also after topping multiple times and sites.and then I scrog to be sure I've anuff room for light to plant.but best know if I was in a 12 ft tall grow room I'd be growing monsters.so as to your other question,yes you can reveg a girl whom has just recently flipped.and yes always atleast 18 hrs of light.dont be hard on yourself, these girls are tough and also don't act in haste thru any situations, if any problems just conferr with those who you know know there stuff and study,study,study.honestly I grew for twenty yrs,since I was sixteen and until I was 20 I didn't grow inside.i watched and studied every subcool YouTube video there was.i have no problem passing on my knowledge and what I've learned.and sorry ma'am I am used to saying bro a lil much,!!!!


----------

